

The great digital certificate ripoff? - muriithi
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/02/27/the-great-digital-certificate-ripoff/

======
kcl
Thanks to the author for taking the time to write this up.

We recently had to buy a digital certificate ($99), and it felt very much like
a digital mugging. In a year it reverts to $499. You can get a nearly
identical SSL certificate for less than $10.

The situation is an example of everything that can go wrong when ethics
evaporates from business. Not to mention, the approval process is hostile to
startups (corporate letterhead? fax machine?).

"Opening an unapproved browser on Windows Vista now results in multiple
warning dialogs and a bright red security notice---unless the unsupported
browser pays us millions to audit their program."

~~~
hermitcrab
>We recently had to buy a digital certificate ($99)

I assume you are referring to one of the MS certificate program 'discounts'.
If so note that, although this is a valid class 3 authenticode certicode, you
are _not_ allowed to use it to sign your code. Whether you do or not is up to
you. What a rip-off!

------
xirium
I was going to print a TShirt which said "I gave VeriSign $199 and all I got
was this lousy certificate: [cipherblock]". It looks like I'll have to
increase the price.

